# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 13



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of   and   to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katie, so injections tonight then hun, I do mine in the morning I wonder why they are different?  Are you ready for it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you, sending you lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

This time next week I will have done my first one as will have to do it first thing before work...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

[fly]     *What a lovely day today*[/size]   [/fly]

Lou1736 - Welcome back  I'm sure i have spoken to you briefly on here before  I think 8 is a good number to have on your first scan a lot will change between now & EC. Everyone says EC comes round really quickly. It won't be long untill your dreaded 2ww! x

J-A-G/Emsy - My FSH took 3 days to come back from my clinic, HIV HEP B&B was about 2 weeks. CF and cromosome took 6 weeks I also had to be tested for chlamydia and provide 'proof' that my smear was upto date. After i'd had all the test's DP had to have them also. I am cycling end of July too. Do you know when you will be going ahead if you do get to start in July?

Katie/Louise - Good morning, Katie WooHoo     i'm so excited for you injecting today!! How sad...  Louise in regard's to AM/PM the nurse said i can choose whatever is best for me but i took Nat's advice and decided to opt for PM as if on 1st stim scan i need to change dose i can do it that evening...

[fly] Katie -                       [/fly]

Taking of Zita West's - Better go get my breakfast so i can have mine  (they are soooo big)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, I love your days of the week very flash    You seem very excited today hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

i've woken up in a very good mood this morning (very unusual) It must be these pills   Of which by the way i have nearly just choked on!!   Just checked my emails and waited in anticipation as they all filtered through my outlook but none from the clinic i am guessing this other lady has not responded either  . Here we go again.... I've set my goal now as end of July so i am sure they will have someone by then, By the end of me they will of cleared their top 10


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is disgusting and I would stress how awful it is and makes you think twice about donating doesn't it


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know!! So annoying!! She told me she had only spoken to this new one a couple of weeks again and had said she was all ready! She left her voicemails on Thursday and also sent her a letter (which she would of got fri/sat) Co-ordinator told me she'd put a deadline of today at 9am if no responce she'd move onto the next.. Hopefully this one may answer the blinking phone!! It does make you think twice, Whilst i understand people are busy you just cannot ignore a phonecall & a letter about something so serious! It makes it worse that they are so called 'ready' when they are in the top 10 meaning the clinic would know if they have any holiday etc within the next 6 months. So when they don't answer what excuse can they give? I think quite rightly they should go to the bottom of the list as i bet there are lots and lots of 'ready' people!

Katie/Louise.. just noticed all 3 of us are set to start TX on a Tuesday... lets hope Tuesdays bring us lots of baby dust!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.....      I cant believe your finally going to start hun!!     

Lou2..... Hi hun well done on your scan yesterday.. 8 follies is good hun, I had 6 with a few tiny tiny ones but the 6 I have a small. SO not going to good this end. Anyway, I should think that everything will be ok hun. Good luck. 

Hi ladies

I didnt sleep a wink last night! and wont tonight either. Everything keeps spinning in my head... How could this happen Anyway I am thinking the worst and that I will donate all, so if the extra dose does help then I will be happy. DH is also coming with me tomorrow to hold my hand. Either way I have EC next week. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

[fly]GFG        GFG for Natalie[/fly]


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat, I too will be thinking of you... What time you going in?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

[fly]Yeah Nat GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG GFG  GFG  GFG [/fly]


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I do hope its good news.... My scan is at 8.15.... So I'm getting up and going... DH is coming this time... I think I need a hand to hold!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

At least it's AM hun and you don't have to wait all day which is something... Hope you will come online & let us know how you get on if you cannot get online..


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks I hope he is a luck charm!!! 

If I dont get on line tomorrow I will text you Katie.... And you can update for me.. If you dont mind. 

But I will hopefully have better news for you all!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Lou.... When is your injection teach??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sure it will be good news Nat... Keep positive and do what you did last night with your Heat bag, Milk, water Brazils and anything else you can possibly fit in to the evening..x

Got to go do some wok now... Speak soon all.x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nat its Thursday but dont you think about is lot now, this is your time hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm excitied for you Katie!!!    You wait until you have the needle in your hand!! My god thats so nerve racking!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie you have got to do it hun, in order to go through with tx, try not to think too much about it, thats the way I am dealing with it anyway.  You will be fine, you have been telling me how it should be done all week hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon petals! On my lunch break - 

Natalie - Good luck for tomorro morning - I'll be thinking of you (((((((((((( ))))))))))))) x 

Katie - I'll be thinking of at 7.30 tonight - your going to be fine im sure ((((((((( ))))))))))) for you to x

Lou - Nicole what the hell you can have one too (((((((((( )))))))))) x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

J-A-G   back  

katie - You will be fine hun, Like you said it was ok and didn't hurt on your "how to" lesson... x

Little news from me... I have another match   3rd time lucky hey?? Got to call on the 1st day of Next AF!   Feels like forever away... 7th July! Then ready to rock on Day 21 (fingers crossed) But as i know know its defo not thing month I think we will be looking at a little mini Holiday somewhere in between to break it up. My sister's 21st on Jul 26th & i know she wanted to go away so now i can defo go if she want's to


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent news Nicole and everything happens for a reason and I guess yours was being able to go away with your Sister


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

going to start scouting for deals


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie side effects i.e. hot sweats etc mean the drugs are working so look on the positive side hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie you will be fine hun, Yes you will feel nervous as I did... But once its done its done!!! Then the rest is easy. 

Nicole.... Thats great news hun!!! You will be on you way before you know it!! 

Lou... Good luck hun, you will be fine!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I used mine in IUI in the evening for a couple of hours, not sure how long your 'supposed' to have it on for


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I started using mine the day I started stimming Katie.. I would say as long as possible durring the day/night.

When taking anything like settlers tums or senokot I would take to you clinic, I would like to say honestly... I know that all I can take is paracetamol at the  moment and I was told to do that rearly.

I wouldnt take anything unless I had to.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I would agree with Natalie and try not to take anything hun but if you need to ring the clinic first to check

Bless it will be those butterflies


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie, if its that bad chat to your clinic... They might surgest something. You will be find tomorrow.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Cant you do the injection as soon as you get in hun?? Just to get it over with?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right Katie I am off home, walking home as no car so going for a wander into town then home will take me about half an hour maybe longer if I get stuck in the shops. Try to relax hun after the first one tonight you should be ok, sending you lots of PMA      for your first  thats' a good idea to get it out of the way or else you could be getting worse waiting,  either way hun and can't wait to read your diary with the details later/tomorrow.

Have a good evening ladies 

Louise xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Chat soon Lou xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god how insensitive of me, sorry Natalie sending you lots of luck for the scan tomorrow morning, I feel awful now for forgetting you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont be silly Lou!!   But thank you hun!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bye girls


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - I agree just double check with them 1sy hun.

RE: The hot water bottle my nurse told me to use it as much as i can do during stimms, So i will use it every night for 4 ish hours when we sit down but after 1st stim scan i will have it permantly attached to me The hot sweats will be because i'll be baking myself with it  Follies like the wormth when growing but i was told to stay out my hot tub whilst stimming (once a week maybe)

You will be ok hun, Like lou said after the 1st one it will be alot better, Just relax and think of the BFP at the end of it.xx   

Natalie - All the best for tomorrow hun, Will be coming online especially to check your news. xx   

Louise - Have a lovely walk home, Its a nice afternoon for a bit of shopping   xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh no Katie, at least the time will pass quickly!!!

On the topic of hot water bottles, I am currently sitting her with on on my belly, Its not ideal for summer but it (hopefully) does the trick.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh no Katie... its going to be in the loo job I'm afraid! lol! Been there done that got the brusie to prove it!!!

You wil be fine hun, just dont forget the drugs.. Is it all day??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My good lord time is going ssssooooo slow today!!!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi everyone
                  will pop back on later going to friends for tea and didn't want to lose you all. 
good luck to nat for tommorow          

                            luv marie xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You will be fine Katie.... Just DONT forget them! lol!

Thanks Marie... Better be off got to do my drugs in a mo.

Chat tomorrow, hopefully with good news.

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls
wow cant believe how much chatting you lot do !! lol 
i cant keep up!!
went for my review today an YES i can EGGSHARE!! Yippee
so we starting next AF , i know i sed i wasnt going to but doctor sed im such a fantastic donor hopefully on a different amount of drugs i should be fine an not ohss
natalie hows stimming how many follies you got ,(sorry i know i should go back an read but i got a really bad headache  
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Vikki, Wondered where you'd gone....   When's your next AF due then hun? 

Katie - Oh no on the wedding front! Is it a hotel wedding? If so hopefully you will be able to pop back upto your room and do them in comfort without having to pop to the loo, If not then its a loo job. You have just reminded me i too have a Wedding in August we weren't going to stay at the hotel as it's £175 a night but i think we are going to have to now as i will be in the middle of stims and don't want to risk something going wrong, Like you i don't wanna go either and hopefully one of my stim scans will bet in the way!   What a nightmare hey? You cannot plan or do anything! I'm going to be doing my jabs at 8pm everynight (as i can guarantee i'll be home) But if we go out anywhere or so something we'll have to wait till 8:30!!  Might change to 7:30 but sometimes DP isn't home then... Oh well stuff it i'm sick of worrying now!

Marie - How are you?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Vikki - Thats great news you must be so chuffed! I know we haven't chatted yet but I followed you story and you had a rough time so I think you really really are owed a BFP for your next cycle, when do you think you'll be starting next? x

Ok everyone please help - im well confused , I rang the clinic today to check they have recieved my smear history that I sent them last week and they were going to call back once they had chance to look at my file anyway I missed the call and have just listened to the answerphone message and she said yes, they have recieved them so could I please ring to arrange an apt for the last couple of test that need doing and no one is picking up now at there end so i guess they are closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought I had had them all done, what could she mean and is this now going to mean its going to take even longer to start?  Sorry girls,  I've had a pretty rubbish afternoon - 5 heavily pregnant mums turned up at my session, we were short staffed and dp has gone away for a couple of nights for work! One of my friends had a baby girl sunday and I meant to be visiting her tomorrow and I just don't feel up to it, feel like im loosing this battle to stay normal and not let all this IF affect me but everything is getting harder and harder! 
Sorry Vikki for following your happy news with my rubbish x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

JAG - (sorry i don't know your actual name   ) What tests have you and your DH/DP had so far?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Nicole - my names Hayley -
So far we have had HIV, HEP B & C  then I have had tests for all the other sti's, rubella, fsh and the other hormone ones, CF and the kereotyping (or something like that!)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> Hi Nicole - my names Hayley -
> So far we have had HIV, HEP B & C then I have had tests for all the other sti's, rubella, fsh and the other hormone ones, CF and the kereotyping (or something like that!)


Sounds like you have had all you need, that is all I had. Maybe she meant your partner? Has he had all of his?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks hun, I think maybe she's confused then as we have had all our tests done - cheers for getting back to me so quickly 
Good luck with your 3rd recipient     x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie - well how did it go hun?  Come on I am dying to hear all about it.  Have you heard from Natalie yet?  God I am getting so impatient


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear not looking forward to my first one then.  Nat's scan was 8.30am so I guess they may be still in there


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

[fly]WOW thats excellent news                  [size=16pt]Yey for Natalie and DH !!!![/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh definately it should be ok she isn't haven't EC until Tuesday so lets hope the drugs keep those follies growing


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning All, Not so bubbly this morning! Had a awful sleep & woke up to the rain 

Katie - Eeeeekkk! Not looking forward to mine at all! I think the nettle rash & iching is quite normal as is the bruise  You will be full of them! I bruise really easy too!! Can i ask are you doing them in your leg or your tum?

Natalie - Fantastic improvement hunni     You still have a good few days aswel i'm sure you get some more improvement too... Will you have another scan now? Or is your next task the 'biggy'?

Louise - Morning Hun, Did you get sidetracked into the shops on the way home last night?

Airmanswife - Is it toda you are testing?....Or tomorrow? sorry i am sure it's one or the other 

Hello, To everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, poor you   Can you not slip back to bed for a snooze?  Yes I popped into Boots and got some bits including some wax to do my lady garden as tomorrow I have to have a swab aswell as injection lessons, routine but I thought get it tidyied up ready for the display to all hey LOL


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise! It's silly hey? I was soooo paranoid with my scans and smear and i must of washed my lady garden at least 20 times those mornings..  

Katie - Why don't you try your tum? It is meant to be a little more easier & better... & if you are like me i have a little more to pinch, My legs are quite muscly so i just know it will kill my legs, Nurse says the 'big' one has to go in my leg but you use some ice or somthing 1st...

P.s I normally would go back to bed but DP's kids are coming tonight so it will give me an excuse to go bed early


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am sure it will get better... i can imagine that the first would be the worst... Your well away now hun... You got a ETA on EC?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> if I knew what a ETA was Id tell ya!! XXXXX


  Estimated time  Must be a midlands thing ETA


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie what are you like those drugs have scrambled your brain already LOL  

Nicole - fair play for planning and early night tonight, I had one last night and feel great now, well besides being stuck at work that is


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Oh!!! I get ya now!!! Yeah - Around the 14th-16th of July!
> 
> XXX


Wow! so soon..... You will be in your 2ww when i start 

Right Ladies, I've got to go out now got to go bank etc... If i don't make it back then Louise good luck for your jab training... I bet it will become even more real when you know what to do with all those goodies that you have.

Have a nice day all.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Look what I found its amazing http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7447942.stm

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes Katie lets hope we have lots of them popping


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

no side effects yet?  Are you having to do the injections at teh same time everyday or does it not matter?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH right, I am starting to get quite impatient about starting now


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I can imagine, I know when I did my IUI in Jan it drove me mad


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

True very true, just taking one step at a time but trying to stay


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know we will do this and it will work


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How can I have my legs crossed when they need to be open for scans, EC etc LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

[fly]  I know we will do this and it will work  [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have them crossed firmly now, I have got to have a swab tomorrow when  got for my lesson, I hate all the lady garden invasion


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG i can't stop laughing now and the girls in the office are staring at me as if I am mad. I know what you mean, i remember when I had IUI in Jan the nurse who put the   up well she got that close I thought I could feel her breath on my garden    at least this time I will be asleep for EC


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was so tense   I couldn't she was telling me to relax and trying to see my cervix, you will have it when you have ET


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello luvviesxxxxxx
next af is ummmmmmmm!!! dont know lol JAG next month some time lol
it comes when it feels like it . although im only be starting the pill
cant believe how much this cycles going to cost only around 700 thats amazing i think !!  
anyway enuf about me how are all you girls xx?
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies...

Well as Katie says I have 12 follies now   Which I am over the moon about... I cant tell you how relieved I am... Anyway I am not out of the woods yet as a few are still small but hopefuly the 300iu of Menopur will help them grow a bit. My biggest follie is 19mm and the smallest is 6mm at the moment.. Which isnt to bad on day 8 of stims! So EC should be Tuesday still. If I dont get 8 eggs I have chosen to donate all and start again in a few months.

Thank you Katie for letting everyone know. Dont worry abou the rash and ichyness I always get tha after my suprecur jab. 

So Still need lots of growing vibes... But its lookng better!
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Vikki, good to see you back and rearing to go 

Natalie great news

[fly]GFG GFG GFG     GFG GFG GFG[/fly]


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nat hun       everything will be good for you hun xx i know how it feels when you feel like everything isn`t clear enuf to see wat the out come will be xxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

You 2 have just made me giggle! Katie... I thought the exact same thing when i went for my smear!! & at the clinic with the internal.... The embarrasment!! Both times have been ladies but the EC & ET will be a bloke and i know it sounds weird but i'd prob be better with a bloke.. Dunno why.

Louise - That egg thing was GREAT! How weird does it look? I imagined follies to be like little plants you know "tube like" & the egg actually looks like a egg in that pic... Nice find will show DP that later. Great for researchers no doubt. 

Hi Vikki, Once again great news you can share again... Is Egg Share cheaper then a FET then? I know to re-egg share at my clinic will be cheaper then a FET which i think is bizarr! As you may aswel ES again and add the frozen one's to it!  You going to thaw your embies you have on your next cycle & include them or just leave them for now?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou hun   you getting excited , i am for you lol 
i sort of disappeared for a while cos i got really depressed im afraid but yep im back on track again now sed goodbye to our little embies that weren`t to be   
hopefully i get a BFP this time


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi nicole fet is 950 but my next fresh cycle is cheaper weird yeah but no im not going to use the frozen ones this time im going to leave them until i cant eggshare anymore there for luck lol


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Nat - Great news so far hun... Your measurements sound good   Well done on making the decision... Hard one i know! I thought about it for a good few days untill signing my form but done it now & its all posted. Sooooo not long now!! You having another scan or is that it now untill trigger shot & EC?

Vikki FET inc drugs at my clinic is about the same... I guess you will only need to include them if you don't get that many eggs. But you are a egg machine so you will have no worries there...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki yes I am getting very excited, nervous, scared, negative etc etc  Just want to get started then I have achieved the first step...

Nicole glad you liked what I found, I too imagine big long stems


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone been you Rhodes?

Found a Hol for £400 All Inclusice 7 Nights 5*  

Scrap that! Don't matter there were 4 hotels and all reviews said too many German's! I don't mind them they don't bother me but i dislike getting out of bed & setting an alarm to get a sun bed   me off!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... I have another scan on Friday morning hopefully my trigger should be on sunday night with EC tuesday. That hoilday sounds fab!!!

I have been catching up a bit and Lou and Katie you do make me LOL!! Your both mad.

Vikki.. Good to see you back, great news you can ES again!! I knew they could turn you away!!! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great Nat.. We'll all look forward to some more good news from you on Friday


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks nat   i didnt think they would let me ES again but yep my lovely doc sed im a gr8 candidate for it lol the other doc i had that sed i wouldnt can go jump lol


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

right girls talk later got to go get my little one from school you take care all xxxxxxx
   
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Airmanswife





For testing tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - thats answered my earlier question then.. She test's tomorrow. x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wonder if airmanswife tested early... I honestly do not know how people can go 14-16 days without doing so! I know i will not be able to and thats that!

Louise/Nat - Did you wait untill test day on your other cycle?

Katie - Not going there i refuse to set me alarm to put towels out... Think we're gonna hold off and see if we can nab a cheap last minute to Mexico or Dom Rep... No fighting for beds there  

I'm blooming freezing!! Just had to put the heating on!! In JUNE!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I waited the whole 15 days to test... I was soooooo tempted to do it on day 13 but thought better of it.. And I am glad I did as it would of been negitive. You will be surprised, I think testing early is the worst thing you can do. You just have to sit it out.

The heating on! Your mad... mind you it feel cold here as well!! Dh would kill me if I put the heating on lol!

Got to go I am starving!!! Had a huge fry up on the way home and havent eaten since. It was to celebrate!! lol
Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> I waited the whole 15 days to test... I was soooooo tempted to do it on day 13 but thought better of it.. And I am glad I did as it would of been negitive. You will be surprised, I think testing early is the worst thing you can do. You just have to sit it out.


Ok well i will warn you al now to run for it then when i am in 2ww! There is absolutly no way on earth i could last 14 days without doing something that i have been told not to... I will be treating it as a test and testing everyday from say day 9-10 so i can watch what the line does... My sis works for Lloyds Chemist and i will be using her 40% dicount to the max lol! Retail box of first Response please?! ..... £60 please?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey flowers!

Natalie - Great news, really happy for you, i'll hold my chunk of rose quartz and think 'GFG' thoughts for you tonight! 

Katie - You survived your first shot - yippeee  sorry to hear about your bruise and rash  so do I take it that you can chose between injecting in your leg or you tummy?

Lou - Im so glad i'm normal....yours and katies conversation about your lady gardens just really made me laugh - I was only having a conversation at work the other day about do I wax for EC or not?  I normally wax but at the same time you don't want the doctor to think you have gone to all that trouble !!!!!  So difficult being a girl sometimes  

Nicole - Have you been to dom rep before? I went last March on a late deal with dp and it was lovely, our resort was great! Your talk of booking a holiday is making me want to go away too, I only had a hol in april but feels so long ago now!  

Vikki - Roll on AF then!! - bizarre isn't it that we spend so long hoping it doesnt come and now Im desperate for the next 1 to arrive as it means Im a little bit closer to starting tx!

Airmanswife - GOOD LUCK for tommorow I have everything crossed for you to get that BFP  , I 'll think of you too whilst clutching my rose quartz chunk! 
It's so strange as my friend who bought my rose quartz for me fell pregnant (by accident ) pretty much straight away she got it for me! 

Well Nicole ive tried ringing the clinic several times today and had to leave a message in the end, to which they have not yet replied......more bloody waiting 

Take care all x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley,

  I've been Dom Rep 4 times now and have loved it every time i've been.... & Mexico is just pure bliss aswel. Nightmare about not being able to get hold of your clinic! Is it the actual clinic you cannot get or just the person you want to speak to? I find it hard to speak to the nurses/egg share co-ordinator over the phone so i have made sure i get their email addy's and just email them and i always get a reply that way... maybe worth a try? I kno a few of the girls contact their clinic's via email.x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers Nicole - Ive rang the victoria ring where I go and have been leaving messages on their answerphone!  I will try again tomorrow and get hold of my nurses email!!!! 
Have you done the trip down to saona on one of ya many trips to the dom rep ? x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay I've got a ticker now - my lovely, lovely friend steve got me a ticket for Madge!!!!!!!!  I've loved her ever since I can remember (played my like a virgin cassette until it snapped in walkman - ahhh the 80's!) I've been to see her twice before and they were both amazing concets was buzzing for days after!  Love going to gigs, and have been to the last 2 glastonbury's but not going this year   so really looking forward to this in August x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley... A Magde concert   Brilliant! Tickets are like gold dust! I bet she is brill in concert... oh Maybe she'll bring Justin T  

Yeah i went to Saona got on the catamaran it was really nice! Went to the fishermans village had some lobster (yuk)  Couldn't you just live there and stay forever? However i had a massive outline where i had the life jacket on and got the sun in the wind on the boat and i came home with it too... It would not cover back over  

My fav was Whale and Dolphin watching... We went out for about 4 hours i think, Although we never seen any whales there were lots of Dolphin's and they were so beautiful in the sea (much better then at a water park etc) They were jumping around and even came right up to the boat for a nose... Seen a group of whales in Tenerife on a trip but they were quite far away buy still lovely.

I tried snorkling too in Dom Rep but i stayed on the boat! I got in the sea looked under and a big yellow fish with a long pointy nose came straight for me!  I was out of there in a jiffy!!! My BF at the time was out there for ages apartently it was lovely but not for me! I hate fish i don't go in the sea unless it is crystal clear and i can see straight to the sand  

So much for my early night ladies... Was planning to go straight to bed after Big Brother but had to find out why Alex has been kicked out so here i am... Going to bed now though got to be up at 6am for the auction. Catch you's all tomorrow night. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

watn1 said:


> Wonder if airmanswife tested early... I honestly do not know how people can go 14-16 days without doing so! I know i will not be able to and thats that!
> 
> Louise/Nat - Did you wait untill test day on your other cycle?
> 
> ...


Nicole I waited until the day the clinic told me, I was very very tempted but thought if I got BFN it would destroy me and could have been wrong because of testing early


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Think it might be all over for me, I'm on Day 12 of 2WW but started spotting last night. Did a test this morning (BFN)   Suppose there's still a chance it could be a late implantation bleed but I've been so stressed this week! My mum was rushed to hospital and my dog died so that can't have helped. I'll test again on Saturday anyway, just hope my recipient is doing better than me! 

Hope all is well with you all, Airmanswife - any news? 

Scary   xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Scary really sorry hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry scary


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news  

Morning ladies,
W


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.. Good luck for today hun!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Natalie, how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

....I'll start again!
I've had to come home from work today, feel like an emotional freaking wierdo! Found out today that one of the ladies who does a sesion with us is 4.5mths pregnant (hadn't even been trying) and one of the mums has just announced her surprise pregnancy as she was on the pill............ 'salt/wound and rub !' ...Been crying ever since -AF is due over the next couple of days so it prob doesn't help! I don't want to be like this, hate it!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG - so sorry hun, the world can be an awful place cant it


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Jag.. I am so sorry you got all that news at once!    Trust me I think we all know what you feel... Take care sweetie.  

Lou... I am ok., my left ovary really hurts now, my belly has grown over night as well, I cant do my size 16 combats up!!! Ooops... I remember this from last time... I know my belly will get bigger as well after EC! Oh well, I plan for my belly to get bigger anyway with pregnancy!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks girls - God just re-read it and it sounds a bit pathetic now! I think it was just the icing on the cake this week!!! Ideally could do with a new or trying to distance myself from all the babies and families everything just feels wierd today!  I think I have well and truly got onto my emotional rollercoaster!  x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie, thats a good sign hun, why did your belly get bigger after EC I would have thought it would go down.  Also I have been thinking this question might sound   but you have false nails don't you?  I wanted to get a set done for my hols but that would mean going in the 2ww do you normally still go just wonder with the smell's etc


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nat - how come your belly will get bigger after the ec?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My belly swelled up after EC because your ovaries are puctured so much.... So they swell quite a bit more. Yep I have false nails and I am due to have the refilled 4 days after ET. Its fine as long as you dont go near acetone. Its can harm your embies.... The small isnt to bad, as it will be summer the windows should be open in the salons so it will be ventilated. Plus you wont be there for long hun... Treat yourself hun!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

When I mean after EC I mean the day of EC and the day after... As they puncture your ovaries and flushed every follie with fluid your ovaries swell... Plus some fluid will stay in your ovaries from EC making them bigger.. Thats why you have to drink lot of water after EC to flush your system..

Does that make sense?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nat, I will get my nails done then hun.  I didn't realise about the increase in belly etc   good job I am off work after EC I won't fit into anything except my pyjamas


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep - it does make sense! My clinic just rang to say that I dont need any further tests done but I spoke a different nurse who said that they wouldn't satrt looking a recipient for me until all my results are back which should be on or after July 3rd (the other nurse said they were already looking  !) and then she also said that depending on the recipient and their curcumstances it may be tight to start in July so could be looking at my august cycle  Not Impressed, I'm gald I am at home now, my mood has gone from emotional to foul!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG its so frustrating isn't it, I had that issue was given dates for May and then postponed, so annoying, not alot I can say except hang in there hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Lou - I dont know how you and nat manage with fake nails, I had them doen once and felt like me fingers didnt work anymore , I couldnt even get my jeans undone!!!!!!!!

Any of you girlies on ********? Where's katie gone?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hang in there Jag!!! You wil get there, I had to wait since January to start my cycle...  

Be back later ladies as I am off to see a friends new house... Should be fun as she has a 4 month old baby.  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie - good luck with friends new baby xx

JAG - I am on ******** hun with regards to the nails I know what you mean I always have them quite short


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Im rubbish, can't find either of you at the mo!!!!!  Good luck Nat - I went to visit newborn baby yesterday, It went ok


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG - I have just added you


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay - im gonna have a nosey at your page now! x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It's quite boring I don't go on there much to be honest


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to be on it all the time, now its been replaced by this and you lovely ladies !  I tend to use it for contacting people when I dont wanna use my phone bill and Im a bit of a geek and love scrabulous!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL you have lots of friends on there, love your photos very pretty x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

We were wondering where you were hun, nightmare isn't it when they are like that


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

oh no thats a bit rubbish katie poor you! just when I get a day to while away on FF, you have a hitler in the office! Any side affcets for you yet hun? x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Er just jumping back to the green form - when you did your bit for the parents did you write anything about how you believe a child should be raised? For me in my job Im passionate that children should be allowed to explore/investigate/get messy/dirty have there creativity nurtured etc, etc - can I write that on the form or is inappropriate  
Im doing my first rough draft at the moment !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG I think as long as you explain your career and that's how you feel, but would check with the clinic if they say its ok.  I didn't say anything about how the child should be raised cause its not mine is it, I just said that I realised how much they had gone through to get the child and how loved that child would be


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmmm so much to think about, but *Katie* when you put it like that your prob right, and I think im prob just putting it in there as yeah to be honest I would actually like to think that the child would be raised that way ! *Lou* I think I will write something about that too!

Whats IMHO? How many bubble would you like?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

all done x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I know  x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey petals ............ Its Friday tomorrow, yippe - yee haa - whoop dee dooooo !!!!! 

Im starting Reflexology tonight, my friend is going to be doing a weekly session for me for a mth then drop to every other wk, Im hoping it will relax me and get my bodily systems working to the best of their ability before starting tx in jul/aug or whenever they find a willing recipient for me!
Anyone else bothering with any alternative/complimentary therapies?

I wonder how AMW is?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

It ok your safe for now (my guilloteen is burried at the bottom of my shed behind the lawnmower )  I understand what your saying but im looking at it from the angle that I enjoy having my feet played with so it will relax me and if it helps in any other way then it will be a bonus - allthough id like to say that yrs ago when my friend was training she practiced on me and I was at that time having a few constipation probs and after she finished guess what............had a huge poo! (now you realise why I havent put a photo on! )


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna have to go now girlies! x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Scarey - So sorry to hear of your news... Hopefully Saturday may bring another story but you must be feeling very low. 

JAG - I'm on ******** Nicole Watson (west Midlands). Glad you got hold of your clinic at last... Did they tell you what your waiting on?

Katie - Day 3... Woo Hoo!!! Gad the 2nd jab went ok You must be getting the hang of it now.

Louise - Hope training went (or is going) ok today.

Natalie - The fact you can feel your ovaries must be good news hey?   GFG GFG! (but not too much  )

Hello to everyone else, Hope you are all having a nice day... The weather and turned all sunny here today.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello ladies wow you lot chat so fast lol anyone heard from airmanswife


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

JAG, did you finish your green form?  I tried to write all the things I've heard adoptive parents question.  They say kids get their mother's father's hair so I said my dad was bald and I'm sorry if they are a boy going bald.  I tried to keep it light.  I also said my brother has red hair.  I made a list of health problems like diabetes, high cholesterol, obesity and so forth.  I told all the things I love to do and those that I'm naturally good at.  I also shared roughly where I'm from.

Ladies, I've been MIA because things were not looking good.    AF arrived Sunday.  Isn't that a real kicker!  I wanted to surprise dh with a   on Father's Day, but had to settle for us both crying over a piece of tissue.  She didn't play around either.  I expected some spotting, but got a flood.  I was planning on having the beta today anyway, but changed my mind.  I woke up yesterday with my back hurting really bad.  I tried driving to the clinic today, but quickly realized it hurt to drive and looking over my left shoulder was impossible without pain.  I didn't think I could safely drive almost an hour to the clinic so I called saying I wouldn't make it.  Just to make sure I wasn't pregnant I POAS today.  It was a BFN.

I had phoned the clinic on Monday asking about doing an FET.  They told me they believe I could have it done in early September which is good because we are moving in October.  If you don't see me around for a while it's because I'm sorting through it all.  It's really hard when you have a time limit and find yourself always rushing to get treatment before time runs out.  The FET will be my third try in one year.


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies, 

How are you all? Hope that you are all well. Well as per the diary, I had my prostap jab this morning and all ok... sore arm now though !! Very light headed and hot and cold, didn't realise I was having a hot flush at first he he he.

KateD how are you feeling honey? Hope that you are ok? Have you got any other side effects yet? 

Well DH has been on the phone 4 times this avo checking I'm ok - which is good because I had to have a little word in his ear last night, as he seemed very "you're the one having the treatment - not me" last night, seemed like he wasn't interested. But I supose its because us girlies are the one that actually go through the whole process - suppose they can't relate to it all the same as we can.

So what is everyone up to this weekend? Anyone heard from Lou

Hello to everyone.

Shon xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

JENNIFER im so sorry hun   i understand how you feel xxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jennifer - very sorry to hear your news   

KatieD - tell me about it. I really didn't think this would all kick in quite as quickly ... I'm going to sit back and relax through DR though, I am so lucky that I don't have to inject every day and it is just the one injection - I don't know what I am going to do with Stimms. How are you with the injections

S x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

AirmansWife... So sorry to hear your news   It is good that they will allow FET before you move, But as you have said i understand how stressful it will be having a time limit etc.. Take Good Care.xx

Shon... Hi hun... 1 Jab?? Sounds fab! I asked my clinic about having just that but they told me they don't do it. I even asked if i could have it if i paid more but yet i was still told no.   I bet it feels weird knowing your body is shutting off without you doing anything..


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Jennifer.... I am so so sorry hun     My heart goes out to you sweetheart. 
Take care and good luck!

Shon... Well done on the job!!

Lou.. How did it go today??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls 

Airmanswife - sorry about your BFN    

AAM : Well the training went well I was given an auto injector pen to which will make things easier for me   they just asked me to make sure I do it at the same time every morning so I have chosen 8am so I can get it done before work and to ring them day 1 of next AF then they will give me all the dates etc, so on the first stepping stone to my IVF journey, about to take the 2nd one on Tuesday  

Natalie - how are you feeling hun, did you have another scan booked today?  If so good luck

Nicole, Katie, Vikki - morning girls hope you are well and are ready for the weekend x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Shon how are you doing hun?


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies, 

Hi Natalie - how are you hun, hows everything going. Job is pants and can't wait to get out. But not stressing it too much as I have well and truly got them by the short and curlies.
   

Lou, glad that your training went well - I'm really excited about Tuesday for you hun !!!!! You excited ?

Watn1 - hello hun, I do feel very strange today - and I keep doubting whether the side effects are real or not - as I'm not doing anything - so yes it is all very strange. 

Had this weird itching all over my body last night. Stripped off in the kitchen while DH was cooking  - like a mad woman itching and scrating my legs - DH was killing himself laughing.   He checked me over and there wasn't a rash or anything. However I spoke to my mum and she had this continually throughout her menopause - so maybe that's why - I think the heat is making me itchy. 

Didn't sleep a wink lastnight - complete insomnia ... hot then cold and t!ts like bricks ... I usually get that around AF though - but is worse today that's for sure ...

So all in all - yes the body is shutting down and I'm itching like a mad woman and I have the heater under my desk on but the fan behind me on -   

Roll on the weekend. What's everyone up to ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Shon, sorry to hear work is pants, my place is driving me nuts at the moment too.  the training went very well thanks and I really can't wait for Tuesday to come and then I will be waiting for AF to show, god its all wait, wait wait isn't it.     about your itching and having to strip off in the kitchen, god I hope I don't get that   crazy having the fan and heater on woman, but I guess I can't comment until I start them next week.  Any plans for the weekend??


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Lou, 

Don't stress it too much over work - honestly these bosses - are they a different breed !!!!

Glad that the itching made you laugh - i haven't read anywhere that anyone else has had this mad itching - it has calmed a little today - maybe it is just me.

The heater is actually burning my toes now - so really should turn it off. It's no big deal just one min hot and the next cold ... bit annoying.

Hope that you don't get the itching hun. No plans for the weekend hun - just chilling and very skint until pay day next Fri also !!!! So it will be a cheap'n'chilled one !!! 

You


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Shon, maybe the itching is a side effect of your drug, it seems you are lucky to have the one jab that slow releases   

Well its payday for me today   as I get paid every 4 weeks and I am going to see my Grandad in Cheshire tomorrow for the day he is 92 and I want to go and take him out for a pub lunch and maybe a little walk as I may not get the chance again until September with tx and going on holiday.

Then we have a 25th Wedding anniversary to go to tomorrow night, I am not bothered about going but it is DH's old boss and alot of business could be found (as DH is self employed builder) by going so need to make the effort and smile on DH's arm, not sure whether to have a last drink or not, will see how I feel.  

Bosses drive me nuts my MD doesn't normally work fridays but he is in today for a meeting so having to run around making tea for all and sundry


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

    Just a quick one from me as my mum is here & we're going into town.... 

Natalie -    Good news for your kast scan hun... Hope it goes well.

If i don't get on later i hope you all have a nice weekend..x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Well I had my final scan this morning and have 14 follies now!! 8 of which are big enough for EC, and should contain an egg.     I have 6 smaller ones ranging from 12mm to 6mm... SO because of them I am on yet a higher dose of Menopur! Now on 450iu (6 powders and 2 water)       Until Sunday morning. 

Because I am on a higher dose I have gone over the 'drugs package' you get with eggs share. I had to pay for 10 powders, can you believe it, it cost me £172! And I had to pay for my cyclogest and gel which was another £100! So in total spent £272 in one morning on drugs. Dh was/is not happy about having to for the 10 amps. But what can we do?! SO have been out and bought him some beers.

Last stims on Sunday morning with my buserelin as well, then trigger shot at 9.15 Sunday night.. Drug free day on Monday and EC is at 9.15 Tuesday morning. Have to be at the hospital at 7.30 to get ready. Its all go now!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie that is good news so glad it has all changed for the better gun, I can imagine your DH though mine would be the same, good way to sweeten him though with the beers LOL  Are you geeting nervous now then?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not nervous yet Lou, I will be though!! I feel so down today, cant shack it off, I should be happy!

How was your appiontment?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie I guess your at that stage now where you want to get on with it, I think thats what I will be like, I got so fed up the IUI so this is going to be worse!!  The appt was good, just start Tuesday morning and then call the clinic day 1 AF arrives and then they will give me all my dates


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great Lou.. I am so glad your starting!!! I just want to know If I have any eggs.. So I can move on or look forward to the 2ww


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It will be 2ww         so your test date would be 8th July?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope so, I dont want to do IVF again! Sick to death of it tbh. My test date will be the 11th of July. 14 days after ET.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mena takes over your life doesn't it.  I thought it was counted from EC, shows what I learn from you Nat, cheers.  So plans for the weekend?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Some clinics Lou say you can test on 14dpEC, but thats so early.. Most clinics say 14dpET I have heard of some having to wait 20 days.   It depends on your clinic.... 

Nothing planned for the weekend, I have NO monday after today.. I did want some new tops for summer and was going shopping but will have to give it a miss! Oh well! 

I now have 3 weeks off work, which feels great!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god lucky you, that is one thing I can't wait for the time off and then I go on holiday so will be off for about 4 weeks in total, maybe longer yipee    you will still be popping in to say hello though won't you


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

NATALIE getting closer hun   you get lots of juicey eggies xxx
LOU wow your going to start in 4 days yippeee hope you both get BFP  
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Vikki, how are you hun?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Of course I will, I plan to have complete bed rest for 3 days after ET, as I didnt last time... So thought I would try it. But will be back then... I wont have anything to do!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You will have to text one of us to let us know how many egg collected though pls


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I will hun, I'll give you a text on tuesday, will sneak my phone into my private room.... Will text as soon as I can.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks, I don;t think I could wait for the 3days whilst your on bed rest hun, are you literally just staying in bed or just around the house?  Just interested as I am not sure what to do if and when I get to that stage


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I will just lazy around the house, laying down as much as possible... I read it in the Zita West book, she recommends total rest for the first 3 days. Its not good to sit hunched over when on you 2ww, as it restricts blood flow to your uterus. 

Will text as soon as I know"


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right I see thanks for that I will do the same lie in bed walk downstairs lie on settee    Thanks for texting in advance xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats ok Lou... If its good news I will be shouting from the roof tops!!! lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you know what I have a really good feeling about your outcome


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I havent , I am convinced that I will get 7 eggs again.   Just got that feeling


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is the dreaded needing 8 that looms over but blow that cloud away and PMA repeat after me,

I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Lou....

I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!! 
I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!!
I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!!
I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!!
I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!!
I will help my smaller follies to grow big fat and juicy ready for Tuesday and I will produce 11 eggs minimum!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats it Natalie, now get that hot water bottle, lots of brazil nuts and milk/water and get baking those follies


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Drink water until it comes out my ears.... Will do a hot water bottle soon!

DH hasnt rang me since this morning after telling him about how much the drugs were... We was so pis**ed off!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hot water bottle now m'dear I am off home now so you have no excuse go and get it done those follies need to feel the heat.  Did you tell Dh about the beer?  If not maybe text him to tell him, I think sometimes its hard for the men as they don't understand the IVF cycle ins and outs and I know my DH said he has felt left out and just like a donor sometimes, so maybe think about that hun, I am not saying your not important but sometimes we forget about them don't we


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a nice weekend! xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  Hope your all well.

Nat -    for the rest of your Follies over the weekend..   for that BFP for you!

Louise- Glad your training went ok. Hope you have a nice time seeing your GD & at the party tonight.

JAG - Added you back on **

Shon -   at the stripping in the kitchen! I know hoe you feel because i get iches terribly every night, I take my clothes off and cannot stop some nights... Drives DP mad!!

Well, Last night me and DP went out for a lovely meal which was great, He's at work today and was going to go and meet him but it's cold and miserable outside so i might not bother, Got some cleaning etc to do so i might just get on with that   . I hate Saturdays when he is at work and all my friends are soo far away but are at work anyway so i'm blinking BORED!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend...x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey egg share flowers!

Jennifer   

Nats - Good news about follies, not so good about the cost ouch 'GFG, GFG'!

Nicole - I see you added me - thanks, I love looking through everyones pics - im so nosey  Checked out your pics to Nat! Lou only 2 pics!!!!  Enjoy the housework hun?!?!  I'm off out with some of the girls tonight as Its one of my best freinds bday and only one of that lot is pregnant (the bday girl!) so it won't be too bad!  So why are your friends so far away from you have a   from a FF!

Katie - Hope the wedding goes ok?

Lou - Loved your motivational chant for nat - you should consider a new career as one of those moticational speakers or something Have fun at your party! 

Shon - Itching!!!!!!!! Other then the hot flushes and headaches, I dont really know much else about other side affects - ladies care to educate me?

Vikki - How are you?  Counting down till af arrives no doubt? The witch showed up yesterday for me so Im now counting down to July's or possibly augusts!  But i was in bed by 9pm last night with horrible pains - couldn't find my hot water bottle so had to make do with 2 paracetamols and 2 ibuprofens !!!!!!

I'm still sat in pj's really should go get showered and dressed, need to go into town and get the bady girl a pressie!! 

Take care all x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley,

     I too am still not dressed   Can't be bothered!! All my friends live in Coventry i moved out of coventry to Walsall (about 40 miles away) with DP as this is where his kids live & he wanted to be close. So to see my friends/family i have an hours drive!   You know when you just have days that you can't be bothered to do anything? I'm having one!! Sitting on the sofa with my Laptop watching Discovery home and health   Hope you have a lovely night tonight, My friend has not long texted to see if i wanna go out 2nite too but my hair needs colouring so i won't be doing that  

Nat - I forgot to mention about the extra cost for you!!   at that!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My roots really need doing too but my friend couldn't fit me till monday  however my theory is when roots need doing wear it curly - they don't look so bad then, - get off the sofa and get the ghd's out girlie  !  Sounds like you could do with a night out with ya girls x x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
wow wish i didnt have to get up an get dressed!! lol
i was up at 530 this morning had to go see to my horse lol!!!!
how is everyone today good i hope ?!!
vikxx


----------



## kasey (Aug 8, 2007)

HI,hope im in the right place. I had my transfer yesterday(egg shared for the 3rd time), 1st time neither of us got pregnant, 2nd time my receipient(unknown) did but i didnt. This is my last chance at donating as i turn 36 nx week. i had 39 folliculles this time. shared 19 and i kept 20. 16 fertilized and was hoping we could get some to blasts but they didnt want to chance it , so i had 2 grade 2 embies put back, a 8 cell and a 6-7 cell. I have 4 left that might go on to blasts but the docs not very hopefull. Was really hoping to be able to freeze them but their gonna let me know tomorrow


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
I'm back from holiday 3am this morning 
I'm so sorry to read about airmanswife and scarey getting BFN i hope you both feel up to trying again in the future  
I'm off for a little nap chat to you all soon
great news Vikki I'm glad you can egg share again x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

  Veng - Welcome back   Hope you had a good holiday.

  Kasey -   Welcome to the thread hun.... Blooming heck!! 39!!!   But i see from your signature that you have produced brilliant amount all 3 egg share times...     that you get a positive phone call tomorrow and hope you get some frosties... Hopefully you will not need them as i am sure all the girls will join me in        that this is 3rd time lucky for you..x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, glad the wedding was ok sorry about the horrid people there, how are you doing with your jabs, any side effects yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am ok, I have set my alarm to remind me tomorrow at 8am to do the injection, I will be alone as DH leaves for work around 7am but I think that will probably be better as I will just do it without playing up, I really can't wait though...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it has flown by, it only seems like yesterday you started


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Katie and Lou 
Don't worry about that cousin some people can be so UN sensitive and do not under stand until it happens to them  
Lou i bet your excited to get started  
I have my appointment 2nd July to go through details of egg sharing prior to being assigned to a recipient and to take my green form


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning All,

Katie - Glad injections are going ok still... It has gone really quick before we all know it you will be having EC! You still jabbing your leg?

Louise - Woo Hooo!!! Less then 24 hours to go for you   

Nat - Hope you are enjoying a injection free day hun.

Veng - Morning... Did you have a good holiday?

Gosh last week flew by didn't it? Just hope the next 6 weeks fly by too! You both will of finished by the time i start... I am getting a little fed up now! I have also for the last 2 days woke up with a terrible headache!! I don't normally get head aches i think it must be these Zita West pills! I had belly ache all day yesterday too but that is probably because i am trying to eat 3 times a day to take a pill  I need to go get breakfast to have 1 but at the minute i have a cold mask thing (one of those blue ones) round my eyes, & look like a teenage mutant ninga turtle


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Veng and Nicole yes I am very excited, although now I am counting down till Af shows her face so can get all my dates and get sorted


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you wait for AF so they check your lining etc to start stims?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes Nicole, they told me to ring them day 1 and then they will be able to give me all my dates for scans and EC etc


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah i see Lou.

Katie - They are not pleasant at all! I am dreading going to take another but you've gotta do what you've gotta do! How's your other leg? You've not got long untill your plaster is off have you? Or has it already come off?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole yep Holiday was fab and my friends wedding was amazing   i hope your head ache goes away soon  I'm on the waiting game too  
Katie yeah roll on the 2nd hopefully they will not try and bully me to starting early like they did on the phone before i must fill my green form in  
Lou so when are you due to have AF any day?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng AF is due around 5th July, they did say it might be a few days after as the Suprecur can delay it slightly


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh right lets hope its only a day or two then   was your AF delayed Katie?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Did my trigger shot last night!!! OMG I am scared now!!! (.)(.) have got lots of blue vains now and my uterus and ovaries are very sore at the moment! Just want tomorrow to be here now!!!

Form a very nervous Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

PS..... Do you think us girls can chat enough to start part 14 today I dont like being on part 13 anymore so close to EC?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie, how many pages before we get to 14?  We can try our best for you.  How did the trigger shot go hun?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh how exciting and scary Nat i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Rosie changes it on page 20ish Lou... Trigger went well last night, feels good not having to inject any more!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you Nat yes you have a drug free day today don't you, god I can't believe you have EC and I start jabs, it has flew by, I really   your follies have doubled in size and produce lots of bug juicy eggs for you


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie - did you feel queesy after the trigger shot?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I did striaght after Lou but I do now... Mix of the drugs and nerves!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right, I felt awful after mine last time, just read your diary, it wont be the shortest and it won't be over tomorrow you will have lots of lovely eggs hun....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for reading!!! I am trying not get get my hopes up hun, I dont want to think I will be ok when I might not. Does that make sense.

I remember my last trigger, I felt ill for a while. Like now feeling sick, (.)(.) hurting like now. Its the HCG in it, this is what pregnancy feels like.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know what you mean Nat, I was exactly the same for my IUI   its a protection barrier isn't it


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

does any one want to see a holiday piccie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh yes please Veng


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks beautiful, makes me want mine to come round quicker....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You all look lovely Veng!!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Woo hoo!!! Not long now hun... Surely all those things you are reporting are a good sign?? I am sooo excited for you and i too have a really good feeling about your BFP!  

Katie - Great that your plaster is off, I do remember you saying it would come off before the wedding. Katie no matter what i take them with they choak me! I have started taking them with coke and swilling it around so its a bit frothie which is a little easier... I don't like them at all they leave a horrible taste and headache/belly ache but i guess i have worse to come... 

Veng - Ah lovely picture hun... I really need some sun! I am really fed up with waiting now, I know i only started in April but thats long enough for me!! I have just brought myself some new spring Ugg Boots to cheer me up.. A friend gets them for £80   

Lou - You jabbing in your leg or belly?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

How I wish I was on that beach,


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> How I wish I was on that beach,


Me too


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Nicole

I am glad you have a feeling about me getting a BFP, I dont!   Glad bargin on your boots!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks so sweete Veng lol!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Me too bathing in the sunshine  

Nicole in the leg hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> I am glad you have a feeling about me getting a BFP, I dont!  Glad bargin on your boots!


Try to stay postive hun.


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nat try and stay postive  
she was a little nightmare   so tired


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie I am back have been out for lunch with boss and told I am getting a 3% payrise, nice hey...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOHOO! A pay rise!! What happened to Katie??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just seen you message katie!!! How dare your boss, FF is very important! lol!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi again all,

    Got a little busy... 

Lou - 3% is better then nothing... But not going to cover the rise in general living though hey?! DP got a 2% rise last week for general cost of living they get 1-2% every year (pointless!)

Nat - I bet you will find it hard to sleep tonight hun, I know i would if i were you.

Katie - Yuk! I can't drink them.. I will just continue to boak every time   Hopefully they will be worth it!

Was hoping for some mail from the clinic or something today... I don't know what for but to maybe confirm things but all i got was a Car insurance renewal now got 10 years no claims and its £60 more then last year.. How'd they work that out? oh and a speeding fine. notification.. GREAT!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole - yes it won't cover but better than nothing hey, oh dear was it you on the speeding front, with regards to your insurance go to Moneysupermarket.com and get another quote and then ring then if cheaper and they will reduce it

Hey can we have a new thread so Nat is not on part 13 for EC tomorrow, anybody, somebody please change us 

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole.. I hardly slept last night, so tonight is going to be terrible...   Is that your speeding fine

Katie... I hope they dont ban FF!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie god your lucky £4k, were they underpaying you then?  Seems alot


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Lou!!! I dont think Rosie comes on until late... May be someone else can help?!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

£60 & 3 points   it's my 3rd one this year (the same camera) but passed 2 onto DP   I've gone 8 years with not a single fine, crash or nothing then since i moved here i've been flashed 3 times and hit once!  

My own fault really... The camera is on a really long road that used to be a 40 and they changed it to a 30 all 3 times been flashed at 34-37mph   

Why can't we just start our own thread?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OOO Nicole!!! 3rd time this year!!! I cant talk I have 3 points  

Shall I stay a new one??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes go on Natalie and we will all transfer to that one...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

just done it!! I am going to get in trouble now! 

New home!! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146905.new#new


----------

